# Sorry, another which would you thread...



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Right, been thinking about getting a steam cleaner for a while now. I am about to have a go at sorting out a mates car that one of his kids threw up in whilst on holiday last week, so thinking this is a good excuse.

Looking at either of these two to test the water...

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/92111/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Vax-V-O81-Steam-Cleaner

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/64640/Cleaning/Cleaning-Machinery/Titan-Steam-Cleaner-3-5bar-230V

Question is, is the Vax worth the extra money? Or come to that any other sub £100 machines I should be looking at, that can be bought quickly

TIA


----------

